# Logic 7 - CD Changer



## Dave66 (Oct 19, 2009)

Does the CD changer come standard with the Logic 7 option? I just picked up a 2010 535i with Logic 7. When I opened the glovebox to access the CD changer, there was no changer. I thought the CD changer was standard with Logic 7. (I did a search and that appears to be the case.) Was this something I had to order extra from the dealer? Should it have been installed? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

I am an e90 guy, but are you sure you don't have a single-slot multi-disc player? 

I know that CD changers aren't standard with Logic 7 in E90, and I would be way surprised to find out an outboard CDC was standard with an E60 with L7. But I wouldn't be surprised to find out you have a single-slot multi-disc player in the dash...


----------



## Dave66 (Oct 19, 2009)

I spoke to my CA, who told me that a CD changer is not a part of the Logic 7 package. It can be installed as a dealer option, but very few people are requesting them these days. Having driven the car for a few days, I am sure I will not miss having a CD changer. I uploaded some music to the hard drive last night. With a high bitrate, the sound quality is fantastic. I still have the in-dash CD player to use as needed, plus my iPod. I have never had this many music options.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Now you just need to upgrade your speakers and amplification, and you will be golden 

I've made E60s sound really nice with stealth installs...


----------



## djcwardog (Jan 30, 2005)

For my car it had "CD Changer Prep" see sig below and I could have had my dealer install the old-school 6-disc changer - but I went with iPod kit. It's either/or for those as OEM parts and both install in same place behind glove box in the E60... You should do an iPod kit and then add the spec dock!


----------

